
Why not rename PostgreSQL officially (back) to Postgres? - vfclists
Am I the only one who thinks PostgreSQL is better renamed (back) to its original Postgres? I prefer to pronounce it Postgres-sequel rather than Postgres ESS-QUE-ELL.<p>Since there isn&#x27;t a double S in the name, is it Postgre SQL, in which case pronouncing without the SQL makes it  Postgre, like a French word, or is there an invisible S, thus making it legal to pronouce it as Postgres ESS-QUE-ELL or Postgres SEQUEL?<p>Any time I am engaged in a query involving PostgreSQL, I always have a feeling that there is an unspoken agreement that the name is rather awkward, kinda uncool, that it is not quite right.<p>If the group still has the rights to the name they should simply rename it. A lot of the other database systems don&#x27;t to feel the need to tack &#x27;SQL&#x27; to the name. Oracle doesn&#x27;t, MariaDB doesnt&#x27; DB2 doesn&#x27;t,so why the need to retain it? Having to tag SQL on to the end makes it seem like the brand name cannot be established on its own without the SQL tag.<p>It may have been significant years ago given its roots but I think it is not that relevant in contemporary times.
======
slashnull
Is there a product called, or commonly referred to as "PSQL" that could be
confused for PostgresSQL?

Because I think the project should start advocating "PSQL".

See,

The competition is called "MySQL". One syllable, then SQL. You know what it
does, and you know how to google it. It googles great, too.

PSQL has the same advantages. Google even already understands it.

~~~
nunwuo
The good thing about the current name is that there's a clear distinction (at
least to users "in the loop") between "psql", the command-line client, and
"postgres" the backend service. I'm quite aggressively against renaming the
product to "psql".

------
gii2
This is being discussed here:
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Postgres](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Postgres)

~~~
pestaa
Are you sure? The page says it's deprecated and points to
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/ProjectName](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/ProjectName)
where it sums up that the short name is an accepted alias only. The decision
dates back as far as 2007.

------
SixSigma
Does anyone ever _say_ anything other than Postgres?

~~~
slashnull
I thought it was meant to be "Postgres-Q-L"

Edit: wow, the naming page says that Postgres-QL is a "weird derivation".

~~~
electroly
I think you misunderstood what that bullet point is trying to say. It _IS_
"Postgres-Q-L". That bullet point is talking about someone theoretically
thinking that the name is logically two parts: "Postgres" and "QL". When
really it's "Postgres" and "SQL" and the middle S is elided.

~~~
slashnull
But it _is_ Postgres - QL, because you have Postgres, the server, and its
Query Language. Straightforward.

... okay no I was trolling

------
cryptos
I agree with you.

1\. everybody already calls the DB Postgres, and 2\. there are some additions
to classic SQL, which makes the "SQL" somewhat curious.

------
jtchang
Everyone I know understands when I say Postgres. Maybe they should do a
survey.

